# Rescue Idea



## thealabamaredhead (Aug 16, 2010)

I found this site Auction Horses - Home where people try and find homes for horses before they are bought for slaughter. It got me thinking, alot of people would give them a home but they are too far away. what if we set up a website just for volunteer transport of rescue horses? I plan on learning to drive our new 4 horse trailer. It would take a while but if we could get a few people in each state, we would have a whole network! think of the good it would do. just for the price of time and gas. i can't house anymore horses but i always feel bad for the horses who need help, but i have plenty of time to drive them(once i learn how to back the thing up). what do y'all think?


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

How much $ and time do you have?


----------



## thealabamaredhead (Aug 16, 2010)

mls said:


> How much $ and time do you have?


I don't work, so unlimited time. I don't have my own $, but my BF would pay for gas.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ignore this post


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Hauling 3 horses 3 hours runs me nearly a tank of fuel. With diesel at 3.99 a gallon . . .

That is horses that load and haul nicely. Horses that do not load = more time and potential injuires to horse and handler. Horses that do not haul nicely = more potential for injury to horse and or harm to trailer.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

That's a lovely, noble idea alabama, but so many people work and have a farm to run, as well as caring for their animals and families, that they probably can't be as available as they'd like.

I wouldn't mind transporting an animal, but there's no way I could take a whole day or weekend to do it more than several times a year. I'm the sole breadwinner and caregiver, so I'm pretty much tied down to my own homestead unless I pay someone else to watch my critters.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I have worked at non profits for most of my career, and while volunteers are wonderful, I would not trust a volunteer crew. What happens when someone drops out on one leg of the journey and the horse is there stranded, what would you do?


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

We do this with dog rescues...but horses are not quite dogs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thealabamaredhead (Aug 16, 2010)

mmkay, nevermind lol


----------

